

Hackers wanted - analyzing Computer Science job posts at MIT - marciovm123
http://marciovm.posterous.com/hackers-wanted-1000-job-posts-to-course-vi-at

======
ernestipark
I read the email in footnote #5 a few weeks ago when it was sent out to the
list and had a good laugh. Jobslist has an awesome smattering of startup ideas
but also lots of what seems to be delusional business students who have "the
next big idea" and "just need hackers/coders".

------
inmygarage
The course vi jobs list is, in my experience, the closest thing i've seen to
"the pulse of the startup world" - because most startups with any money want
MIT programmers. I have always wanted to see an analysis like this.

Surprising that "ninja" isn't as frequent as we all think (or maybe it's that
those times it _is_ used it's just particularly notable/gross).

~~~
presidentender
Or that 'ninja' isn't used by people who want to recruit at MIT.

------
abecedarius
I'd rather see the words scored by how much more frequent they are here than
in English in general. E.g. [http://wry.me/blog/2010/04/08/quantitative-
tolkien-studies.h...](http://wry.me/blog/2010/04/08/quantitative-tolkien-
studies.html) analyzed The Lord of the Rings that way, with a link to the
code.

~~~
marciovm123
Good point -- I will try that, thanks. I'll link to the code as well.

------
thehunter8
Odd that you never mention that it's Anne Hunter's jobs list; did you think I
wouldn't want to have my name out there? I started it at the dawn of the
dot.com boom to make students aware of all of those opportunities. My record
number of msgs on one day is said to be 27, just before a Career Fair. I
almost always "clean up" the subject line to make it more standard, dropping
ninja, rock star, wizard, etc., and I definitely send out the ads from MBAs
for comic relief. My sense from talking to current students ALL DAY LONG
(that's my real job) is that they want to do their OWN startup with their OWN
idea, not become somebody else's coder (even if you call it CTO).

Great analysis; be sure and let me know when you do more, and give credit,
please.

Anne

~~~
marciovm123
Anne -

My apologies, I was not aware this list had an owner. I updated the post to
credit you. Thanks very much for maintaining the list.

------
wgrover
Interesting that Android edges out both iPhone and iPad. This would be a nice
resource for students looking for skills that will land them jobs (mobile web
yes, UNIX rockstar no).

